# disney-for those on a budget-character meals worth it?



## elaine (Feb 21, 2007)

We are a family of 5 and go almost every year to disney at Easter, stay 1 week in TS (off-site) for free with parents. 
We bought 10 day hoppers/5 water parks and spend for 2 (marathon) days in disney and 1 day waterpark each trip (so passes will last us 5 trips).

My husband thinks that the kids (6B,6G,9G) get enough disney and that there is no need to spend the extra $$ on a character (princess) meal.  AND--my kids have NO CLUE that these meals even exist.

What do other "cheapo" Moms/Dads think who go to disney a lot?


----------



## Spence (Feb 21, 2007)

elaine said:


> We are a family of 5 and go almost every year to disney at Easter, stay 1 week in TS (off-site) for free with parents.
> We bought 10 day hoppers/5 water parks and spend for 2 (marathon) days in disney and 1 day waterpark each trip (so passes will last us 5 trips).
> 
> My husband thinks that the kids (6B,6G,9G) get enough disney and that there is no need to spend the extra $$ on a character (princess) meal.  AND--my kids have NO CLUE that these meals even exist.
> ...


I am a skinflint and a cheapo, but have been loosening up in my old age.  I am not a WDW fanatic.  The character meal, whichever you choose will be worth the time, $, and effort for your children.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 21, 2007)

Spence said:


> I am a skinflint and a cheapo, but have been loosening up in my old age.  I am not a WDW fanatic.  The character meal, whichever you choose will be worth the time, $, and effort for your children.


Agreed. Character meals are not THAT expensive, but the memories can be priceless.


----------



## chap7 (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're talking about this Easter, I think you are going to have a difficult time making reservations for any of the character meals.  They start taking reservations 180 days out and the most popular ones, like Cinderella's Castle, book up within minutes.

In general, I think they are worth it if the alternative is to wait in the various lines to visit with the characters throughout the day.  If your children don't need to meet them, the character meals can be skipped.

If you plan on eating at a Disney restaurant you need to call 1-800-WDW-Dine to make reservations (ADR's).  Otherwise, you will probably be turned away.

Best of luck.  Hope you enjoy your trip.  Let me know if you have any other questions about Disney.  Also, check out www.wdwinfo.com and www.allearsnet.com.  They have a ton of helpful information there.


----------



## lisa1001 (Feb 21, 2007)

I said I would never do a character meal, due to the expense.  We now do one every trip.  The kids have a great time.  We always do one that is not inside one of the theme parks.  That way the character meal is the main event for that day.  Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary is a good one.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Throw in a negative*

When our daughter was younger we did the Character thing a few times. At the time she seemed to love it, we have the pictures to show it. But I found it way overpriced and the food mediocre at best.  Now when we mention how she used to like those we get a blank look and "I don't remember".  One would have been OK - two overkill and anything beyond that was a waste of time and money as it turns out. I certainly recommend finding one you fel you and your kids would enjoy - then take the memories of that and save them rather than waste money on more of the same. The kids won't recall 10 years from now.


----------



## elaine (Feb 21, 2007)

*ps--I have Cinderella dinner/1900 in Grand Floridian (just in case)*

Already booked to be on safe side.  Since we only spend 2 days at parks, I also wanted one out of Park on a "Down" day.
fyi--kids are also going on a morning "Pirates of the Caribbean Cruise" one day at WDW Beach Club Resort--so they do have another Disney "event."


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 21, 2007)

*Here's another idea...*

First off, WE are going to Disney/Orlando for Easter too! I have a 7 yr. old girl. We are staying off site too...maybe we can meet up at one TS or the other for a few hours?? I know my daughter loves finding new friends to play with.

I did book her a character meal just about 10 days ago....lunch at Epcot (last seating at 2:55 - we picked Monday) as feedback on TripAdvisor indicated that it was a good way to go for maximum time really spent with the characters. I did not get the impression that it was the last slot available so if you call soon, you may still have a good range of choices for place, meal, etc. Yes, I did a double take on the price too - it's not the $$ for the kids, it's adding on the parent meals too.

And that brings me to "another idea". I also heard about the pirate adventure cruises offered. $30 per kid, includes lunch and is built around the kids acting as pirates (they get to wear a bandana  ), discovering and figuring out clues to buried treasure, sailing to other "ports", and IF (not a big if) they find the treasure chest, they get to split the booty. It is KIDS ONLY so you don't have to pony up for parents' fare. And the parents get 2 WHOLE HOURS KID FREE!!!! Needless to say, my girl is going on it! There are several pirate adventures offered so pick the one that best suits your timeframe as the basic structure and cost of each is the same. Anyway, your 6B might really enjoy it - especially as a "reward" for putting up with a princess meal (although there are other character meals that don't focus on princesses at all)!

PM me if you think getting together might work/be fun


----------



## happybaby (Feb 21, 2007)

Last May we happened to stop by the Crystal Palace around 12 30 pm to make dinner reservations with the "Pooh" characters and here we were seated within minutes for lunch.  LUCK
No it's not a dinner with the prinesses but our gr. d enjoyed the characters coming to her table.

It was reasonable and actually good food.  They even brought the gr.d meal to her so she didn't need to leave the table and miss a character coming to greet her at the table.

At the end they did the pooh "train".  She thouroughly enjoyed it.
She was almost 5 then and her memory..........    she still remembers her beach vacacations at OC, MD when she was only 2 and 3.

that one was well worth it, plus gave us a little afternoon break.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 21, 2007)

I think they can be fun for the kids. Breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table is the hardest one to get (in the castle). Sometimes people can call and catch a cancellation on this one if you can't snag a ressie by calling early and getting it. The first time I got Cinderella's Royal Table, I called right at 7:00 a.m. and grabbed it. The 2nd time, I caught a cancellation. 

Our favorites are Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary and Cape May at the Beach Club resort. We also had a decent tasting character meal when we ate lunch at the Crystal Palace in the Magic Kingdom. 

Deb Will's site has all the menus and prices for the Disney restaurants on her site - allearsnet.com


----------



## Maddle (Feb 21, 2007)

elaine - I think you will be very happy with the Cinderella dinner. A couple years ago we were there and all of the characters were from Cinderella movie: Cinderella of course, and the mice, the Prince, the Fairy Godmother out in the foyer.

I think your children are at almost perfect ages for character dinners.

Maddle


----------



## KforKitty (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm another cheapo and skinflint but have done several character meals and enjoyed them all.  My DS is a little old now at 13 (14 when we go next) but I think we will still book at least one for my 8 y.o DD.

I find the price quite reasonable but then eating out in the UK is more expensive than even eating out at WDW.

Kitty


----------



## bsheets326 (Feb 22, 2007)

There are sit-down restaurants in Epcot where the characters wander around for free.  It's way to avoid paying extra for the character meals.  Check out a website called mousesavers.com.  They have some good Disney tips.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 22, 2007)

bsheets326 said:


> There are sit-down restaurants in Epcot where the characters wander around for free.  It's way to avoid paying extra for the character meals.  Check out a website called mousesavers.com.  They have some good Disney tips.



they use to be in Electric Umbrella - but I haven't seem them here in years.

so what restuarant are you talking about?

you can definitely see the characters without paying for it - but that generally requires long line. -

or when you get in the parks - forget the rides, or fantasyland (so no DUmbo) and head immediately without stopping to MK - Toonstown Fair

'Inside the Judges Tent, you'll find queues for Mickey and Friends, the Princesses and the Disney Villians. Part of the fun is the surprise of seeing who's there to meet and greet you at the end of your wait. Sometimes you may also find characters in the "streets" of ToonTown. '
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/magickingdom/toontown.htm


here is mousesavers on meals
http://www.mousesavers.com/meals.html


----------



## elaine (Feb 22, 2007)

*yes, thanks to all--this was more of a "is it overkill when you go all the time?"*

thanks to all.  I was interested in getting perspectives from those who go a lot.   We're still on the fence--guess I'll decide the week before.  Happy Mickey to all!


----------

